# Interfaccia eth0, wlan0 e metriche

## inc0

Ciao a tutti,

  ho chiesto a google ma non ho trovato una soluzione che mi soddisfacesse: spero che qualcuno di voi possa darmi un aiuto (magari è una cavolata ma non ne vengo a capo).

Situazione

Portatile con due schede di rete: una ethernet (eth0) e una wireless (wlan0)

Una lan con un dhcp server ed una cella wireless: i pc collegati alla lan ed alla wireless sono serviti dallo stesso dhcp per cui stessa sottorete, stesso default gateway.

Il portatile, quando acceso, è quasi sempre collegato alla wireless ed a volte è collegato anche tramite cavo.

Problema

Quando il portatile è collegato anche con il cavo, ottiene un ip dal dhcp (ovviamente anche la wireless funzuiona allo stesso identico modo) ma qui nasce il problema: vengono configurati 2 gateway (stesso ip: 192.168.1.1) uno per l'eth0 e uno per la wlan0. Cambiando la metrica, riesco a indicare quale gateway usare ma qui nasce il problema: quando stacco il cavo ethernet la scheda rimane comunque configurata con l'ip ed gateway, quindi la navigazione si blocca anche se basterebbe che i pacchetti transitassero dalla wlan0

Richiesta

Esiste un modo per far disabilitare automaticamente l'interfaccia eth0 o rimuovere il gateway da quell'interfaccia quando viene staccato il cavo ethernet?

Successivamente mi piacerebbe disabilitare il gateway sulla wlan0 quando, per qualche motivo, non è connessa alla cella wireless ma questo è un passo successivo.

Mi vanno bene anche metodi alternativi: quello che cerco di ottenere è di essere in grado di accedere ad internet quando sono collegato o con l'eth0 o con la wlna0 o con entrambe e continuare ad accedere quando o l'eth0 o la wlan0, per qualche motivo, non sono disponibili/connesse.

Ogni aiuto è gradito.

----------

## Onip

installa e configura uno tra

NetworkManager

wicd

connman

il primo lo uso correntemente e il secondo l'ho usato in passato, nessun problema. Il terzo, a quanto pare, dovrebbe avere le medesime funzionalità dei primi

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

